# Xbox 360 Controller



## xi Slick ix (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi guys, first post on this forum, so grateful for all the interest and effort going into this tablet. Wish Lenovo hadn't made things quite so difficult on us.
--

As emulators are plentiful you could have a full gaming console in your backpack with nothing more actually there than a controller and the tablet.

So has anyone tried / had any luck connecting a Xbox 360 controller to their TPT? When I connected mine via USB all I get from the controller is the blinking Xbox center lights. The tablet seemingly doesn't recognize the controller, though does give it power obviously. This attempt was made with a standard corded controller.

If you go to market.android.com and look up the developer *Poke64738* he has several apps out for syncing and configuring gaming controllers with tablets. Oddly enough, they basically all show up as not compatible with our device, even though ours has a full USB A port. My email to him, and his response follow



> Hi, my name is David. I have a Lenovo Thinkpad Tablet (TPT) and was wondering if your bt/usb controller app is compatible with my device. The web version of the android market lists your app as incompatible with my device. TPT, incase you are not familiar with it, is a 10.1 inch tablet running Android 3.1 with both a micro usb and full sized usb port. Other specs are a tegra 2 processor with 1G Ram, amd a wifi only version of this tablet. These specs are of course very similar to the motorola xoom which is listed as a compatible device.
> 
> Please let me know if this tablet is compatible, or if you plan on making your app compatible in the future.
> 
> ...


So the developer seems to indicate that Lenovo chose to use something other than the standard API's for usb controllers, or opted not to include them. Any thoughts or suggestions are more than welcome.

(I'm also going to post this over at thinkpadtabletforums, so if you see if twice sorry for the distraction)


----------



## xrs (Jul 12, 2011)

i ran into the same problem trying to connect my ps3 remote to my tpt trying to use it to play shadowgun with a controller. the only thing that im hopeful that ill b able to accomplish this is with root so i can add the api's necessary for the controller. so go go developers getting us root!


----------



## obscure.detour (Nov 2, 2011)

I also tried connecting my x360 wired usb controller to my TPT to play ShadowGun but to no avail. I'm going to have to agree with XRS that Lenovo isn't going to make this possible without root.


----------



## xi Slick ix (Nov 8, 2011)

Figures. Really need a way to connect this thing. On a side note one of you guys should do a review of ShadowGun over on ThinkPad Tablet Forums to let us know if its worth buying and how it plays on the tablet. Also, what games it compares to..

If anyone has connected a controller wirelessly please also post in here, that would be useful to know!


----------

